# Edisto Island



## Hammerhead_Hunter (Apr 6, 2003)

I am thinking about hitting Edisto Island this weekend..... was wondering whats bitting in the surf or on the flats? 
Any info would be helpfull.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably the usual suspects, trout, reds, sheepshead, whiting, etc. I imagine that the blues, flounder, and pompano aren't too far off. Flounder may already be here. However, ever since my car broke down, I haven't been able to fish.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hammerhead_Hunter - you have a direct link to an image from my homepage as your sig. line!! Are you trying to steal my shark?? That's as bad as stealing gear off the pier.  I don't appreciate that!

Be original - not a copy cat!!  

But, to show how nice I am, my girlfriend has a knack for finding great icons and sig. lines. If you want her to find you something, let me know by replying to this post. Also, what you would like a picture of, rather than the exact same shark?? Reply and let me know.

T<---->----<>Lines,
Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Problem solved. I noticed it when it was posted and didn't remember who had that icon. So it's taken care of now.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Emanuel. Not that I own the icon, I just didn't want the direct link to my homepage.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

H-H,

Sorry, can't help you out down SC way on F'n reports. Sad that your post digressed into some who's icon is it anyway thing. 

Koz & E might just mighy need a reality check, all this P&S air getting to them a bit much ?

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

[No message]


----------

